# JRR Tolkien's great-grandson makes film



## nomadic (Feb 28, 2011)

JRR Tolkien's great-grandson Nicholas has completed a feature film entitled "Anacapa" with LOTR overtones.

The trailer to Anacapa has been released here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uxY_8LpaN8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello nomadic, and welcome to TTF. :*up

Just a friendly note... please don't make two identical threads. :*rolleyes:

BTW : Maybe, now we can have a real Tolkien-director for Tolkien movies. :*p


----------

